# Advice for getting ready for trails with my new horse :) I'm a little nervous...



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you know how to do a one rein stop? If not, do you know someone that can show you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I do know how, but I've never used it in a real emergency. Do you recommend practicing it, or does that make the horse think there's something wrong?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

You need to practice it over and over so it becomes like an instinct to the horse and second nature for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

usandpets said:


> You need to practice it over and over so it becomes like an instinct to the horse and second nature for yourself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

He has been with you for 2 weeks, he may be a little nervous in his new surroundings, some Horses take no time to adjust, some may take a little longer, be patient and Practice till you both are used to each other. If you are nervous he will pick up on it, relax as he will sense that and enjoy your new friend.

.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have a safe seasoned person you can go with that has a well trained horse? To me it sounds as you are not ready. You need to be comfortable in the ring 1st.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I second churumbeque.

See if someone else from the barn will go out with you. They can show you the trails so you don't get lost and having another horse around could calm yours down.


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree with SouthernTrailsGA in that he may be a bit nervous of his new surroundings at first. Take as much time as the both of you need to adjust to one another and allow him to settle in to his new surroundings. 

One of the things that I like to do is to take the horse for a walk on some of the trails that we will later ride. I've found this to be beneficial when I want to eventually be able to ride the horse solo (without other horses along). I find it gives the horse a chance to check out the new scenery, yet still feel comfortable about my presence being there on the ground. Eventually we just work our way up to longer walks, me in the saddle, etc.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You are doing the right thing by staying in the arena until you can walk, trot AND canter comfortably. If you are not comfortable, HE is not comfortable, and THAT is what causes problems. What if you haven't cantered yet, and he breaks into a canter? You need to know how to do ALL the basics first.

You also need to learn not to panic if something happens. Go through all the steps with an experienced rider on what to do if he spooks, or spins, or gets scared from behind, or goes sideways. 

I second the one rein stop, and definitely take someone on a CALM horse with you the first time. If you have never been trail riding before, I would put you on the experienced horse, and get to know thw path, then YOU will be more comfortable out there.

And, if you are nervous walking him around the barn when a wasp comes about, I would NOT hand walk him out on the trails just yet. 

Good Luck! He is a pretty boy!

Nancy


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## NCTrailrider (May 16, 2012)

BornTo Run, that was a good video, some good tips.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, *BorntoRun*, I will study those!

And thanks to all for the tips. 

* churumbeque* and *greentree*, good advice. I will ask someone to come along.

I know the trails pretty well (I've ridden them with the horse I used to lease at the same barn), and walking a bit of them in hand is a good idea.

*Nancy*, thanks — good idea about having someone take me through the proper reactions for all kinds of spooks.

I think I'll start walking him on the trails like some of you suggested. I'm very comfortable on the ground with him even when he's alarmed, and he listens even when he's frightened, so I think we can start with that while we continue our arena work.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If there's someone at the barn you are really comfortable with, who has a horse that will pony, why not have them take you out on the trail on a pony line? You can have the bridle on and do all the steering and such, but having him on a pony line can be your "emergency back up plan". A nice, LONG, ride will do a lot to calm both of your nerves.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SammysMom said:


> 2, He has gotten nervous a few times in hand. Once a yellow jacket was harassing him (stalked him all across the property) and he wouldn't stand still. He didn't try to bolt away from me, but he was skittering around in circles around me to try to get away from it.


I have to admit, I'm on Sam's side on this one. I'd be skittering around and trying to get away, too


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> I have to admit, I'm on Sam's side on this one. I'd be skittering around and trying to get away, too


No kidding! I was trying to kill that little jerk, but man was he persistent. Sam plus stingy things looks like me plus spiders.

On that topic, I mentioned it because I'm wondering what you would expect your horse to do. I don't mind him fidgeting a bit if something is bothering him, but is that reaction an indication he might take off under saddle if it happened then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If there's someone at the barn you are really comfortable with, who has a horse that will pony, why not have them take you out on the trail on a pony line?


 I'll ask around about this. There are several experienced trail riders at my barn, and I bet they wouldn't mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DON'T trail ride your horse until you feel really confident that he will listen to you no matter what happens. Trail riding ISN'T the default horse activity. It takes a very well mannered horse to ride safely on the trails with or without a buddy. Lots of serious accidents have happened when someone took their green horse out. A "greenie" won't listen to anyone, INCLUDING another horse, even if that horse is sane and well broken. You can have a runaway and get thrown or knocked off. Every time I work around my fruit trees with my big floppy hat and knock into the limb with my head that I forgot was there I am reminded of how it really hurts, and I'm not moving at 40 mph.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SammysMom said:


> No kidding! I was trying to kill that little jerk, but man was he persistent. Sam plus stingy things looks like me plus spiders.
> 
> On that topic, I mentioned it because I'm wondering what you would expect your horse to do. I don't mind him fidgeting a bit if something is bothering him, but is that reaction an indication he might take off under saddle if it happened then?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When something like that starts bothering my horses, I start moving away from the stingy thing, in the direction of a bottle of fly spray. Then I'll dance with them while I try to spray or otherwise kill the thing. Out on trail the best defense is prevention. I use spray, foam and roll on fly preparations to cover ALL the bases and it helps repel the little ******s. I also spray down the legs of my pants and on my arms with the stuff to keep them off of ME. So, no, I don't feel like my horses would take off if a stingy came around because they don't land.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I second and third what everyone else has said, great advice!

I would wait a while until you get the gaits down and is totally familiar with the new surroundings. He needs to learn to listen.

Maybe he's anticipating a trail ride? Did the previous owner mostly trail him? Mine act wonky before a trail because they are anticipating it. Faster gaits, some refusals towards the pasture, they want to get gone! As soon as I'm off they are 100%. Not that that is a great thing and I spent months getting them each good here before I took them out. So stick with it, make him listen now and slow down. If he keeps this up jump off and lunge the tar out of him. The get back on and see if he will slow down. Do this quick and be firm so he knows what's up.

I also agree that you need a trail master buddy on the first ride. 

As far as the wasps... It's all you when dealing with those. My horses will stand for just about anything but its because they know I'll unleash the wrath of God on any stinging/biting thing! 
Best advice is hang out in the pasture with him and swat flies off him. He'll figure out that he needs to stick by you and stay still, knowing you will eliminate it.
While getting my mare trimmed last week a mad wasp landed on her back while my farrier was working on her hind leg. She stood stone cold still while I shooed it away. It was on her back!
They all come running if they see me near the gate when the flies are bad.

Take your time, safe trails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SammysMom said:


> On that topic, I mentioned it because I'm wondering what you would expect your horse to do. I don't mind him fidgeting a bit if something is bothering him, but is that reaction an indication he might take off under saddle if it happened then?


I don't have enough experience to say. All I've actually run into with Ellie are deerflies and the occasional horsefly, and her reaction is mostly head shaking & a little bit of dancing around. Pretty much the same with the other horses I was riding with, too.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

SammysMom said:


> On that topic, I mentioned it because I'm wondering what you would expect your horse to do. I don't mind him fidgeting a bit if something is bothering him, but is that reaction an indication he might take off under saddle if it happened then?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't usually ride my gelding on trails anymore, he's pain to ride out alone, so my dad rides him when we all go out. My mare will usually shy or jump away from something she doesn't like, but she fine after we get passed it. I've only had one incident where the horses have bolted, and I was able to see it coming. My parents and I were out on a ride together, we were walking single file on path beside the corn field and trees, and a deer jumped out of the bushes about four feet in front of my gelding. I was watching him, because my dad my sound when he stopped very suddenly. he tensed up and when the deer jumped out he, and my mare (along with I) tore off in the opposite direction. I don't think his fidgeting is an indication he might take off, if you're anticipating it, he might, but my gelding dances around but he's ever only taken off that one time.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

*BornToRun*, thanks, good to know your gelding is a dancer without running 

*Corporal*, thanks, you're right — I definitely won't rush it. I don't think I'd consider him green as he's done lots with his former owners, but _I'm_ green, so it's obviously not a good idea to rush anything.

*Dreamcatcher* and *FlyGap*, very helpful! It hadn't occurred to me to make it _my_ situation so the horse trusts that he'll be safe. 

And *FlyGap*, interesting about the anticipating-the-trail thing. He was mainly used for trails and hadn't really been ridden at all for a while when I got him, so it's possible he's anticipating doing something more interesting, haha.

Today I took him to the outdoor riding area (a dirt "ring" without a fence) and he did awesome! I lunged him first and made sure he didn't seem nervous or anything, and we were fine  A couple of other people came out to lunge their jumpers, who don't get turnout and are a little wild when they haven't been worked, and Sam didn't react at all to them bucking and causing a scene  We were adjacent to the Scary Deer Spot, but not so much as a snort, so I'm hoping it's not a big deal.

It seems like he's getting better and better, and I think it has a lot to do with me, as you've all said. As I relax with him, he relaxes. After that yellow jacket incident (not much of an incident anyway), he's had them buzz around him again and didn't do more than stomp and swat.

I'll keep working with him both inside and outside for at least a few weeks before I think about trying the trails, but I am very optimistic  So in general, THANK YOU! for all the advice and support. I think I've got a really great horse on my hands


----------



## HappyRider (Aug 2, 2013)

Many people are nervous the first time while trail riding with a new horse. I purchased Star about a little over a month ago, and took him on the trails by himself. At first he was nervous being a 5 year-old Gelding, but now is enjoying new sights and experiences here in the Smoky Mountains where I take him out three times a week. Did a little arena work to get him neck reined and still working on getting him to back up. Once you take your horse out there and keep doing so, you will have loads of fun and experiences.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

SammysMom said:


> It seems like he's getting better and better, and I think it has a lot to do with me, as you've all said. As I relax with him, he relaxes.


Bingo!!!!!

Don't wait too long before you get out on the trails. We have this month and next month and then it will rain until June...after the Rose Festival to be exact!

Lots of really good advice here. The goal is to be comfortable and safe and get out there and enjoy that good horse.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I actually thought about doing this with my gelding, because he has spooked a few times around my farm and the last time landed me with an L1 compression fracture and SI joint injury. I wondered if it was just a crazy idea to take him out to check out the surroundings. Do you saddle up the horse? Do you let the horse nibble on some grass or do you expect under saddle behavior? 




nickers103 said:


> I agree with SouthernTrailsGA in that he may be a bit nervous of his new surroundings at first. Take as much time as the both of you need to adjust to one another and allow him to settle in to his new surroundings.
> 
> One of the things that I like to do is to take the horse for a walk on some of the trails that we will later ride. I've found this to be beneficial when I want to eventually be able to ride the horse solo (without other horses along). I find it gives the horse a chance to check out the new scenery, yet still feel comfortable about my presence being there on the ground. Eventually we just work our way up to longer walks, me in the saddle, etc.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I never tacked mine up to walk her, just a halter & lead rope. Stop to nibble grass occasionally, yes, but not whenever she wants - though that is under-saddle behavior for us. (The rule is that she can nibble any time we're stopped, and whenever possible I try to stop where there's good grass.)


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

We did it!! Sam and I took our first trail ride Friday, and it was AWESOME! We went with two others — a calm, seasoned horse and his rider, and the horse I used to lease (who I had taken on the trails). Sam and I were the caboose, I made sure to stay totally relaxed, and he was such a perfect gentleman! We went out close to dusk, which I probably wouldn't have chosen as our first time, but it's rare to catch a group ready to go out, and we ran across a deer, a bunch of quail and a few rabbits, and Sammy didn't seem to care at all. I questioned for a minute whether he had even seen the deer because he didn't react at all, but he had to have seen and smelled it because it was prancing around the clearing like 25 feet away from us.

I'm so thrilled!!! He just keeps proving himself to be such a great horse. 

*Dustbunny*, hey, fellow Oregonian!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Good to hear you had a good ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with others to stay in the arena until you are more confident and practice those one rein stops. I have been riding trails for many many years and advise you to just keep riding and remember you are the boss.


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations on the great first ride! That's a big one with a new horse and it's great to have gotten through it so nicely. It sets you up for a lot of success in the future!

I can whole heartedly attest to the value of hand-walking a "new-to-you" horse on the trail. Is great to do it even if you've already ridden the trail. It is a huge bonding time for both horse and rider and you'll notice it when you're in the saddle.

Enjoy all the wonderful rides you have ahead.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay!!! You know, I believe our horses like what we like. I am just not crazy about riding in the arena, so my horses are not super happy with it. I LOVE being out in the woods, so my horses seem to be happiest there.

Nancy


----------

